# Medical Advice



## ads1979 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi 

i am am an english person who has been living and working in Frankfurt for 6 months and I have had a bad back for two months, just looking for advice on where to go I have an EH11 card but not sure what that entitles me for and where to go I am currently living in the Wiesbarden Frankfurt area

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am not sure what a EH11 card is? Are you sure it is not an E111 or a EHIC (European Health Insurance Card)?


----------



## ads1979 (Nov 16, 2011)

James3214 said:


> I am not sure what a EH11 card is? Are you sure it is not an E111 or a EHIC (European Health Insurance Card)?


yes its a european health card just not sure what it entitles you for in terms of cost I dont have any other insurance appart from travel insurance as well, can i get help from any doctor ? Or just certain ones?

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I understood that the EHIC is only suppose to provide cover for temporary stays or short business trips and even then I don't think they reimburse you for everything. As you are working here for 6 months you should be contributing to your own health insurance (krankenversicherung) that will reimburse all or some of the costs of your treatment.
I suggest you visit a specialist for a consultation and be honest about your circumstances and see what they say. But I suspect that you will have to contribute all or most of the costs involved. Are you still registered in the UK? Can't you go back there for treatment?


----------

